# ICD 9 code for resolved skin conditions



## mjl903 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am coding a note where the patient came in previously and had a wart destroyed by LN2.  The patient now returns about 2 months later for f/u as per dr's instructions and the wart is resolved, no other complaints. The plan is for the pt to return if the wart redevelopes.  What is the ICD 9 code?
Thank you!


----------



## armen (Sep 15, 2011)

try to finde something from V category. Something like  *V67.59* Other follow-up examination+ *V13.3* Personal history of diseases of skin and subcutaneous tissue


----------



## mjl903 (Sep 15, 2011)

that is what I was thinking however will this hit an edit because I am only coding V-codes?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 15, 2011)

mjl903 said:


> that is what I was thinking however will this hit an edit because I am only coding V-codes?



It is perfectly acceptable to use only v codes on a claim. Both of the suggested V codes are allowed first listed.


----------



## mjl903 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds good! Thank you for your help!


----------

